# My fish tank stand. Picks!



## FuzzAz (Oct 22, 2007)

I finished my stand, I just wanted to show it off because I am very proud of it. I think it turned out really nice sence I have very little woodworking experience. It is designed to hold up to a standard 90 gallon size. Thats a 37 gallon tall tank on there now. It is made of all pine except for the legs, the stain is ebony Minwax, and is coated with 2 coats of polyurithane. total cost was about $150, thats about $50 more than I had intended. and about 10 hours of labor. yeah I work slow, like I said very little experience. I designed it in sketchup, I modified the plan slightly when I built it.


----------



## FuzzAz (Oct 22, 2007)

Yeah the water is brown right now, I put in 3 pieces of driftwood and a bag of pete. it is on day 4 of its cycle.


----------



## aunt kymmie (Jun 2, 2008)

You should be proud, very proud of what a really nice job. What I wouldn't give to have just 1/10th of your talent. 

What are you going to be stocking this tank with??

PS. I LIKE the color of the water...!


----------



## FuzzAz (Oct 22, 2007)

I know its a tad small for this but I really want a pair of angelfish. I also ordered a bunch of plants from Baylees.


----------



## aunt kymmie (Jun 2, 2008)

Maybe start out with a smaller pair of angels and when the time comes for you upgrade to the 90g that the stand was intended for it'll be no problem?!

Post pics after you get it planted!! It's going to look great!


----------



## onefish2fish (Jul 22, 2008)

very nice stand!


----------



## Tyyrlym (Jun 1, 2008)

Ah the best kind of tank stand, one built like a Mack truck. From what I can see it's a very nice piece for a first attempt. Personally I love the blackwater look. Now if I could just find some decently priced peat around here that isn't loaded to the gills with fertilizer.


----------



## Amphitrite (Sep 8, 2006)

Great job FuzzAz! It looks incredible, no wonder you wanted to show it off.


----------



## iamntbatman (Jan 3, 2008)

Great looking stand, and great looking tank! Be sure to post pics once it's done cycling and there are some fish swimming around in there.


----------



## akarch (Nov 24, 2008)

Looks good, i like the multi-functional design. I wouldn't mind having something like that just as a piece of furniture without a tank on it.


----------



## onefish2fish (Jul 22, 2008)

i can agree. however, why wouldnt you want a tank on it?


----------



## willow (Sep 9, 2006)

wow!! what a fantastic job you have done. 
and i like the tank too.


----------

